# If you're a cat lover please don't read!



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I am the biggest animal lover (I get upset if I stand on a snail) however I do hate cats. My biggest problem with them at the moment is that they poo in my front and back garden and Nellie eats it if she finds it grrrrrr so usually at 6.30 am you will find me dashing around the back garden in my pyjamas trying to spot it before Nellie does. Does anybody have an effective way to keep those evil things from pooing on my lawn? Thank you


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We have the same problem. Not found a deterrent yet sadly.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Cat 53 said:


> We have the same problem. Not found a deterrent yet sadly.


Haha love the fact your profile name is cat!  Does your dog eat the cat poo? I'm worried it isn't good for Nellie and the fact it is totally disgusting really gets me cross


----------



## rellek (Jun 12, 2013)

Haha I read this even though I have two cats that I absolutely love.

There are three outdoor cats that live next door to us, and unfortunately they have pooped in our yard. Is there any sort of food outside in your yard that is attracting them, or a birdfeeder perhaps? The stray cats came around a lot more when I fed them (told you I love cats), but now that I don't feed them and we got a puppy I don't see them as often.

Remove the food source = remove the cats, usually.


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

Garlic!! I had the same problem and bought "very lazy garlic", you can buy it in a jar in any of the supermarkets. Garlic gloves work too but I got the stuff in a jar and put loads down on and around the area they kept using. I have not had a problem since. 

Could just have been a coincidence but worth a try.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I wish I didn't open this thread.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

rellek said:


> Haha I read this even though I have two cats that I absolutely love.
> 
> There are three outdoor cats that live next door to us, and unfortunately they have pooped in our yard. Is there any sort of food outside in your yard that is attracting them, or a birdfeeder perhaps? The stray cats came around a lot more when I fed them (told you I love cats), but now that I don't feed them and we got a puppy I don't see them as often.
> 
> Remove the food source = remove the cats, usually.


MY bin is just by the entrance of the back garden so maybe they can smell that...I shall move it to the front of the house and see if that makes a difference. Thanks


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Garlic!! I had the same problem and bought "very lazy garlic", you can buy it in a jar in any of the supermarkets. Garlic gloves work too but I got the stuff in a jar and put loads down on and around the area they kept using. I have not had a problem since.
> 
> Could just have been a coincidence but worth a try.


I could give it a go although I don't want to stop Nellie using the garden. The cats seem to use the garden at night so I could remove whatever I put down for the daytime


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

battery-powered ultrasonic cat repeller - these are around £20 work really well! Just put it in your garden.

Only at night though... It would obviously annoy Nellie during the day.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Also cats don't like to walk on netting.. If you can cover the soil areas with netting they won't use it as they can't dig/bury and they also don't like the feel of the surface.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> battery-powered ultrasonic cat repeller - these are around £20 work really well! Just put it in your garden.
> 
> Only at night though... It would obviously annoy Nellie during the day.


Ah yes I have heard about these. I think I'll use everything that has been mentioned  anything to get the cats away from my garden esp knowing the family the cats belong to. I know these cats will not have been wormed or even fed properly...I caught one stealing food from Nellies food bowl in my kitchen grrrr


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Poor cats! It's cruel of their owners to neglect them, forcing them to scavenge.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Poor cats! It's cruel of their owners to neglect them, forcing them to scavenge.


Ha you should see the kids! Although I dont like cats I do feel sorry for them living there...just wish they didnt come over to mine.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I've heard orange peel. I wonder if it is cats like Ruth system they tend to bury it


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

i have a women that lives next door to me she has 4 cats.all though she is very nice and does keep her cats in her yard.and has a wonderfully keep yard that is spot less and has great flowers and things ,she does let her cat pee and poo in the yard .now on a hot day after a rain shower the stench is unbearable we have to close our windows it is so bad and for get about sitting on our deck it smell's is so bad it makes me sick.and they can't smell it cause they are in it all the time ..i never did before but now i hate cats sorry ,cat lovers


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

emjon123 said:


> Garlic!! I had the same problem and bought "very lazy garlic", you can buy it in a jar in any of the supermarkets. Garlic gloves work too but I got the stuff in a jar and put loads down on and around the area they kept using. I have not had a problem since.
> 
> Could just have been a coincidence but worth a try.


But can be bad for your dog. Same family as onions and can have bad effects on your poo's health.


----------



## Florida Cockapoo (Aug 24, 2012)

Interesting problem..... We don't have many strays around. You think we would have more, being we live a bit in the country. But do hear cats time to time outside of our house. 

We do have a cat and when she is in our courtyard and decides to do her "business" out their. Its a complete process.. She probably takes about 5 minutes to do the whole cycle.. From finding the "right" spot, digging, to doing her business, to burying it. She even makes sure its completely covered...

As for your problem don't have any solutions as I have never come across this. I'm guessing if the cats can't find a "good" location to do their business they end up in your yard. 

Sugerlump seems she has to many cats or she is not giving them "places" to burying their business... She may not even have enough litter boxes for four cats. As you are "suppose" to have 5 litters boxes in the house for that many cats....  I only have one but also only have one cat and clean it on a regular bases.. I have 2400 sq ft house and wouldn't know where to stick five litter boxes.....


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

oh i think she takes good care of them cause she loves them. but the real problem is there pee.when you have that many cats peeing in your yard .and then it get hot and damp you have a very bad smell..i want to tell her but my wife says no.and you know she is the boss Haa Haa..you see when they are in there yard .working and things like that they have there cats with them .and can't complain cause they all stay in there yard'


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

Oh dear, I can see this from both sides. 

We have cats too, and they need to 'go' just the same as we all do! My experience of cats is that they always dig and bury their business, I've never known a cat just stop, poop and walk away like dogs do. That said, we now have our 2 boys (Alfie & Dexter,) and they are sharing the garden with the cats, and when I was creating their doggy-loo, some cat poop got disturbed as I was digging, and yes, I nearly hurled when Alfie proceeded to eat one!  It totally grossed me out, and obviously isn't good for him either.  It only happened the once mind you, and I think luckily my cats tend to do their business in the fields where they play behind the house, so we don't tend to get the problems you are having. 

All I can say, in the cats defence, is they are more 'wild' animals and unlike dogs, they can't be trained to go where we want them too, (ok, there may be one or two exceptions, but I mean on the whole,) and as cat owners we don't have the same degree of control over where they go as we do with our dogs. 

BUT....I totally get where you are coming from, it really must be infuriating having so much cat poop in your garden when you don't even own any cats! I hope you find a safe and effective deterrent, and the cats find an alternative dumping ground, then everyone is happy! Let us know how you get on.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

You can't be an animal lover & then say you hate cats with a passion! Anyway I have always had cats & find they tend not to poo in their own garden& also chase away any neighbourhood cats as they don't like them in their territory. Therefore I recommend you get a cat. Problem solved x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Cats like to bury their business. Make them a little corner where they can and they will only go there. Have compassion. Cats are beautiful and intelligent animals who also deserve love and care. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

The cats that visits my garden do not bury it, it's there in the middle of my lawn every single morning. I wonder why they do not bury it and I also have a huge field at the back of my house...i'll leave it a note and suggest they do their business there ! Of course I don't blame the cats or its owners its just so annoying having to clean up after an animal that isn't mine and the most important thing to me is that I don't want Nellie getting ill from eating it. 

I will try some of the things suggested here and hopefully it will deter them from visiting.


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Weaktea said:


> You can't be an animal lover & then say you hate cats with a passion! Anyway I have always had cats & find they tend not to poo in their own garden& also chase away any neighbourhood cats as they don't like them in their territory. Therefore I recommend you get a cat. Problem solved x


Ahh yes that would be the perfect solution! I will go and buy one tomorrow


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Lexi&Beemer said:


> But can be bad for your dog. Same family as onions and can have bad effects on your poo's health.


. 

Yes you're right I hadn't thought of that. I wouldn't want to make the cats ill just want them to stay away


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

I'll lend you one of mine - they'd love to get away from Bruno for a few days!


----------



## Cat 53 (Aug 26, 2012)

We used to have a cat and we trained it to go in a litter tray. It never went in the garden. We also did not allow it out roaming all night. So I disagree. They can be trained. They don't need to be out annoying their neighbours and they don't need to poo in others gardens. If your dog poop has to be picked up, then it should be the same for your cat poop. And Nellies mum Cat is part of my surname and nothing to do with our feline friends!


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Joking aside, my cats also use a litter tray especially as my neighbours are all garden obsessed & I can understand how annoying it can be (I am the neighbour from hell with the barking dog & screaming kids so don't need to add pooing cats to the list!). It is unusual for a cat to pooin the middle of the lawn but I guess you live near some very lazy cats. They do love the bark chippings you can use for borders so if you had a bit of that in one area you might be able to encourage them to use that instead (yeah I know their owner should be doing that but as they aren't....). It would mean you having to keep it clean (ie scooping!).


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Weaktea said:


> You can't be an animal lover & then say you hate cats with a passion! Anyway I have always had cats & find they tend not to poo in their own garden& also chase away any neighbourhood cats as they don't like them in their territory. Therefore I recommend you get a cat. Problem solved x


I agree!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

It's definitely cat poo? Not a fox (which produces poo that looks like cat poo), foxes are more likely to poo in the middle of a lawn than cats. I've never known a cat not to bury. A friend who lives by a field used to wake up to fox poo every morning, used to blame cats too until they set up a recorder. It was 3 foxes!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I agree!


You agree that I'm not an animal lover or that I need to get a cat?


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Get a cat!!! They are great and you won't get bothered by another cat again!!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> It's definitely cat poo? Not a fox (which produces poo that looks like cat poo), foxes are more likely to poo in the middle of a lawn than cats. I've never known a cat not to bury. A friend who lives by a field used to wake up to fox poo every morning, used to blame cats too until they set up a recorder. It was 3 foxes!


Yep definitely cats I have seen them many times! Not sure why they don't bury it. Wow it would be exciting if a fox had been in my garden though


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Get a cat!!! They are great and you won't get bothered by another cat again!!


Haha but I don't like cats  I wish I did but i'm scared of them...


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You would like your own cat! They aren't scary. They just do their own thing.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

The answer is male urine! I had a problem with foxes in my garden and it got rid of them. I'm sure it will deter a cat (if it is a cat) too. Get a male from your family/friends to pee in to a bottle and then sprinkle it around your garden perimeter. The scent will deter animals from entering.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Hey never heard this before! With 2 boys in my house they would be delighted to provide this. No need for bottle though; they'd be happy to miss out the middle man!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

Jedicrazy said:


> The answer is male urine! I had a problem with foxes in my garden and it got rid of them. I'm sure it will deter a cat (if it is a cat) too. Get a male from your family/friends to pee in to a bottle and then sprinkle it around your garden perimeter. The scent will deter animals from entering.


Haha fantastic!! Love it  I wish my two lads were little then I would have them peeing out there right now. But not sure my neighbours want to see 6ft+ lads weeing everywhere...I will give them a bottle each and they can do their business. I will let you know if it does the trick


----------



## Jayded (Apr 5, 2013)

My uncle used to say the same thing about male urine keeping animals away, so good luck. 
I have 4 cats myself, but they are indoor cats and never allowed outside. I would be pissed too, if someone elses animal was in my yard doing their business.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

This is a timely thread, I don't hate cats but I do hate that they use our garden (front and back)as a loo, they come from a house a few doors down, I thought once we had a dog they would keep out, but no, they probably just think its more of a challenge. Our front garden/drive is gravel and recently it has got worse, they just use it as a giant litter tray. Then yesterday my OH said 'what's he eating now' and removed the item from Dudley's mouth - yep, cat poo, yuk. I will definitely be telling him to try the male urine approach.


----------



## AliAlfie (Jul 29, 2013)

I know this isn't going to stop the cats pooping in your garden, but I thought it was interesting and worth posting anyway. I found a product by Mark & Chappell called Stool Repel-Um. It's a behaviour aid and intended to stop dogs eating poop (be it dog, fox, cat etc.) Here's a link to where I found it:
http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/HB4900/mark-andamp-chappell-stool-repel-um
Maybe if all else fails, it might be worth a try?


----------



## sugerlump (Oct 6, 2012)

it is not the cats it is the owners who leave them run .they should be keep under control so not to bother other people and it is not only cat ..i had a women up the street from me who just moved in about 5 years ago,well right after ,she moved in she walked her dog down the street and the dog pooed on my lawn,well i went out and asked her if she was going to pick it up and she said no why.and i said well if i have to pick it up i will take to your house and smear it all over your front door ,,,she picked it up and din not see her any more ...


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

Well I adore dogs but I must confess cats leave me cold. Where I used to live the 4 cats next door used to jump over my fence every day and poop in the middle of my lawn and then pee on my decking. I then bought a dog, my cavailer who absolutely turned things round. He used to lie in wait for them and charge at them until they went to annoy another neighbour.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

sugerlump said:


> it is not the cats it is the owners who leave them run .they should be keep under control so not to bother other people and it is not only cat ..i had a women up the street from me who just moved in about 5 years ago,well right after ,she moved in she walked her dog down the street and the dog pooed on my lawn,well i went out and asked her if she was going to pick it up and she said no why.and i said well if i have to pick it up i will take to your house and smear it all over your front door ,,,she picked it up and din not see her any more ...


Oh Lumpy! You never fail to make me laugh! I would have said the same - imagine her being bold enough to say she wouldn't pick HER dogs poo off YOUR lawn! Unbelievable!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

AliAlfie said:


> I know this isn't going to stop the cats pooping in your garden, but I thought it was interesting and worth posting anyway. I found a product by Mark & Chappell called Stool Repel-Um. It's a behaviour aid and intended to stop dogs eating poop (be it dog, fox, cat etc.) Here's a link to where I found it:
> http://www.pet-supermarket.co.uk/Products/HB4900/mark-andamp-chappell-stool-repel-um
> Maybe if all else fails, it might be worth a try?


Thanks Ali I will take a look at it and will be worth getting some just in case. I'm so worried Nellie is going to get ill from eating cat poo...she always finds it before me


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

tessybear said:


> Well I adore dogs but I must confess cats leave me cold. Where I used to live the 4 cats next door used to jump over my fence every day and poop in the middle of my lawn and then pee on my decking. I then bought a dog, my cavailer who absolutely turned things round. He used to lie in wait for them and charge at them until they went to annoy another neighbour.


I wish the cats would come into the garden in the daytime so Nellie could scare them off but they only seem to come at night time when Nellie is tucked up in bed.


----------



## Weaktea (Feb 19, 2013)

Clever cats I'm afraid. They probably know what time she goes to bed!


----------

